# Bad eggs...



## Otter (May 7, 2005)

How many bad eggs have you encountered (excluding spouses, of course  )? Personally, I've never gotten a bad egg, but I'm still in the habit of cracking them in a seperate bowl rather than into the mixture to be cooked. Anyway, it's easier to get shell fragements out if my cracking isn't good enough..


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2005)

Not too many, maybe one or two. I do it the way you do Otter, always into a separate bowl. No sense trashing the entire batch of whatever you're making.


----------



## mudbug (May 9, 2005)

I rarely crack eggs into a separate bowl first.

I guess I'm an optimist after all.


----------



## licia (May 9, 2005)

I've only had that happen once many years ago, but since that time I crack them into a bowl before adding to the mixture.  I do store them in the carton they come in not the things in the door of the fridge.   I read that is the best way to keep them at the right temperature, and I really pay attention to the date on the carton, always using the older ones for boiling.


----------



## crewsk (May 9, 2005)

I've never had a bad egg unless you count the boiled one I hid in my room at Easter one year & my mom found it several months later! I always crack them into a seperate bowl first though. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## middie (May 9, 2005)

never encountered a bad egg *knock on wood*


----------



## Foodfiend (May 9, 2005)

Kind of off topic here, but not by far.  Years ago at Easter time, my brothers decided it would be fun to color a raw egg brown, hide it, and then laugh at whomever found it and tried to peel it.  Little did they know that brown colored eggs are extremely hard to locate.  Well, 6 months later our bassett hound found the egg and chomped down on it.  Can we say PEEEE-YOU!  That thing stunk to high heaven, and Mom gave my brothers the chore of running down the dog to wash/brush his teeth to get rid of the stench.  Needless to say they never did that again.


----------



## Alix (May 9, 2005)

Oh gross. That sounds perfectly vile. But a great story for the kids to tell.


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2005)

*rotten eggs*

If you put them in away and leave them alone long enough, the insides dry up and the egg rattles when you shake it. 
My mother was into making fancy Easter Eggs, and I think that was a custom in some Eastern European country...can't remember which.


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

I've never had a bad egg.  I've never gotten sick from
eating raw cookie dough either and I eat more raw dough than cooked cookies..... just lucky??


----------



## Raine (May 9, 2005)

I have ran across a few.  Bloody, partly formed chickes, etc.


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

Oh Rainee... did ya have to say that?   I'd total forgotten about the time that our friends gave us some fresh eggs from their hen.   I broke one of them into the bowl and a almost formed chick fell out.   I was about 12 and couldn't stop screaming.  It just grossed me out completely.


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

Speaking of eggs... I just posted some photos of Paul's new friends in Members photos.
He's decided that we can't live with out fresh eggs.  So, we went out this weekend and bought some baby chicks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 9, 2005)

I got my first rotten egg this winter in Texas .It was horrible.The smell made me gag.


----------



## TheBaker (May 22, 2005)

Never had a bad egg so far, but there is always a first time for every thing aye ?
My friend keeps chickens and gives me some now and again, so they are always nice and fresh...
Viv...


----------



## bevkile (May 23, 2005)

Just last week I noticed that my eggs, which were in the fridge, were getting hairline cracks and leaking. They weren't that way when I put them in there. Yuk...Some broke as I was trying to extract them from their little dimples. The yolk was dark yellow, broken and spread. I threw them all away. Never had that happen before. Must have been a bad batch.


----------



## mish (May 24, 2005)

Pretty good rule of thumb, watch the expiration date, & you want to use them up in a few days from purchase. Read lots of so-called rules re freshness - i.e. put them in a bowl of water & if it floats it's gone bad. Use em up when they're fresh.

I rarely eat eggs unless it's a great recipe or an ingredient in a recipe I'd like to make. On occasion, I'll prepare an egg dish. A while back I posted a querry about egg substitutes. I saved the info if anyone is interested. 

A thought I had at one time, was scrambling them, pouring into an ice cube tray, freezing, then popping them out as needed. Haven't tried that yet & don't know how long they'd last.

P.S. Also read some people wash them first, as they come from a chicken's whatever (city girl here).


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2005)

my son loves scrambled eggs and cheese, so i recently went out and bought organic chicken eggs, from cage free birds, raised in chemical free pastures, with personal assistants and trainers.
ok, only kidding about the personal assistants.
but they were terrible. half of them had bloody bits or stringy things in them. i ended up hard boiling them and feeding them to our cats and birds.


----------



## mish (May 25, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> chicken eggs, cage free


 
BT, glad they let those eggs out of the cage.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 10, 2005)

put them in a bowl of water & if it floats it's gone bad. Use em up when they're fresh.


This does work. I get eggs from friends with chickens. You float the egg in a glass if it floats its no good, if it sinks to the bottom its fine. If its halfway you can use it for cooking but it needs using up right away!


----------

